# hmmm....



## binsky3333 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi,
Just wondering but does anyone have any good ideas for a website? I cant think of any but i want to make one. Also i just finished a new site that is like a youtube, but its not. Can anyone think of a name for it?
Thanks!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 10, 2008)

Videoholic .


----------



## binsky3333 (Aug 10, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 10, 2008)

perhaps a better thread title next time? 

What about "j00to08" haha.


----------



## binsky3333 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea my title kinda sucked.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 10, 2008)

binsky3333 said:


> Yea my title kinda sucked.



so did mine


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 12, 2008)

seemehvideoz.com


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 12, 2008)

porn always works


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 12, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> porn always works



Wise words there. 

Otherwise, make a YouTube clone.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 12, 2008)

call it yootube


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 12, 2008)

lol or just replace the "Y" with a "J" lol - Jootube


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah but then he'd catch hell from Jewish people cause it sounds like JewTube, which I think would be hilarious personally.. but still.. lol


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 12, 2008)

lmfao - do they matter that much?


----------

